# - ""

## ROMUL

""      .  .         .   .   ,     ..     ( ,    .)     - .    .
        .       ,  ""       , . ,    . ,  . ,                   .      .  ,       ,  ,    ..     - .            ,   ,     .     .     ,    40 ,  .    , ,    .
           12 .        .        (   ).        (   ).          (         ).     ""   .. .   ..  .
   .     ""       "".

----------


## Sir_2006

,     :    , ,  ,         ,   , ,    !!! **:       ,   - *RAM*

----------


## ROMUL

,      -   .   .

----------


## Sky

*ROMUL*,        -             ?

----------


## ROMUL

,         .     .   .   (,   ,   )   .      .   ,         .      .....   .              .     .    "", ,    ().      .  ?  ?! (  -   )      ..... 
  .    ? 
   .         .     .

----------

(  ),  .  ,      .  -       . ,  ,        , , ,   .

----------


## ROMUL

> (  ),  .  ,   ...

     .    ,         .    . 2.    (           ). 3.         .
4.   ,(      )
5.       .  . ( )
6.   -   ,     .
           ?

----------


## ROMUL

...,    ,    (  )     .      .  - , ,  .     ,   ,     ....   :     ?  ?

----------

> ?

   -    ,        .    .   

> ...,    ,    (  )     .

    .   

> - , ,  .

     ?

----------


## ROMUL

-  .    ,  .,      .  -      ,          ?!    ,    "".    ,  ,    .
     .         .      ?!   .   .

----------

> 

   

> -

  , ..      -   .       - ,     ..         ?      .   

> ?!

       ,    ,   .

----------


## ROMUL

.   .  

> - ,     ..         ?      .

  ...  .       , ....  .     .     .  ?! - . ?! - .   ()     .   .        .

----------


## Def

> .       , ....

          . 
  .
 .  ?    , .  
      .  
    .   ,     .
     ... 
  .     .

----------


## ROMUL

> .

  ...         ,       .       ,      .    ,   -   .

----------


## Def

> ,   -   .

     "". 
      .  .  

> 

       .
( )

----------


## ROMUL

> 

  ...    .     .    ,     .
     .  .    .       .  

> "".

  .    .

----------

> 

  ,  -   (  -   ).   

> ,     .

        ,   (, ,    )   .       .

----------


## sharasha

??!!!
  (   ,        ),      "" .
ͳ    .   .   ,  .       ,    ""  300 .    .   ,   100-150.
 .      ?

----------


## pepermint

.   ,   6-9   , +    5  3   100 ,  6-8  -     ,  ( 1-2   ).  200-240 . -  ,    ?

----------


## kit

-    (    2  ).
, ,    .

----------


## ROMUL

> ,  -

       ( ) , , ..     ,   .    ()  . . .  

> ,

         .    ?!      .   

> -  ,    ?

        120-130 .     ,             . .      2 . ,  ,    -  .  ....   .   

> .      ?

      ,        ,   .            "",    .       ,     ;      ;  " "    (  )           .

----------


## Def

> ,        ,   .

     .

----------


## ROMUL

> 5  3   100

  ....800         6-8  .    -   .        ....   

> 

   ,    ...

----------


## Def

> ,    ...

     .      .  .

----------


## ROMUL

> .      .

    240  .        .       ....     .      -  ,  .       ""     20...   

> .      .

     ,          (    ...)         .

----------


## Def

> ,          (    ...)         .

   

> .

   

> .      .  .

----------


## ROMUL

> 

  ....  .     P=I*U        .

----------


## sharasha

> ....

   ...  ?   .)

----------


## Enter

> ""  300 .    .   ,   100-150

    ,   , ?  ?  , , ?   ,   ? ϳ      ( ) , ,   㳿 .        http://gazeta.sebastopol.ua/2009/04/...itaj-i-ekonom/   

> ,     ..     ( ,    .)     - .    .

  ,             ,       ,       ?       ,      ,   ,   - .

----------


## ROMUL

> ,            ,

      ,       . ....     .    ,  ,   ().    .  : "        ..."   ,        ,   ()      .    .

----------


## pepermint

> -    (    2  )

  , ,   . 
?
1.   .       .
2.    .      ,      ,  -     . 
3.     ,      , , , "...  2400-2700     ,    ,    ,   ...".

----------


## kit

,      ,   ? 
          ,    .           .        .          -  2  5 ,     - 20-100 .        - 2-3 .  ,      ,  .    () 
...     .     ,       . 
  Paulmann   ,  .
       ,     .  ,      ,     ,   ,     .

----------


## ROMUL

....       , , , , , 5 .     ,     .     .   ,   ,     ()       . ,    .        ,  .        ,    - .  (  )      ,     .       .     , ,       .  ,              ,    \.    .  ,  ,      .

----------


## ROMUL

... : - "          ""   ."       . ,   ,     .   

> (  ),  .  ,      .  -       . ,  ,        , , ,   .

        10     .         12 .

----------


## lan

> ,     :    , ,  ,         ,   , ,    !!! **:       ,   - *RAM*

           .  ,        ,   .      ,  SIR   

> ....       , , , , , 5 .     ,     .     .   ,   ,     ()       . ,    .        ,  .        ,    - .  (  )      ,     .       .     , ,       .  ,              ,    \.    .  ,  ,      .

  
,        .      -  .     -  ,   ? 
          ( , , ).    -    .   

> 10     .         12 .

  ,       " ".

----------


## ROMUL

> ,        .      -

     ,      .  

> " ".

     ,        ,    , ,      ,   .    

> ( , , ).    -    .

       .    .

----------


## lan

> ,        ,    , ,      ,   .

     .       .    ,        .    -     ,     ( ,   ,   ).          ,    .       ,      .

----------


## ROMUL

> .      .

         .  .         ..., ..     (  20 ),        (30   ...).           , (  -   )       .       ,        (  ).      ,       . 
              . 
     100% .      . ,   , .    , , .   .      .    .   ?!       ,     ?!        ""   ?! 
      ?

----------


## lan

,        ,     .   ,     ,             ,     . 
   - ,             .       ,     ,    15      -  ,    .  ,       ,        - .  
PS       ,          . 
PSS     ,   -     .       .

----------


## ROMUL

> PSS     ,

     .          .    ?    .      ?           , , ,  , .   ,  ,       .   

> 

     .  .

----------


## ROMUL

....     ,     .  ?    ?      . ,  .         .

----------


## ROMUL

....,   ()    ,         . ,       .   .    .

----------


## ROMUL

....  .  -     ,       .

----------


## ROMUL

...    .    .     ,   .    .  .     .  .    ,    ?!    ?!           .        .  ?     -   ?!       .       .   ? 
... ,   ,    .           .,   ,       .           ,  , , .....(  )

----------


## rusan

.

----------


## ROMUL

....

----------


## ROMUL

. , . , . -  ,           .    ,      .      .  .

----------


## Def

> .

      . (   )

----------


## ROMUL

> . (   )

  ...  ???   ?    " "   ?    ?!!!   - -   ,       , ......

----------


## Vovka P

> ...    .    .     ,   .    .  .     .  .    ,    ?!    ?!           .        .  ?     -   ?!       .       .   ?

            ???
      -  ,   ,   ... (     ,     ),            .  !  ,  -   .      -         ,

----------


## elektrokiller

" " :) !
       -     .
        ,      ....
  :
   - , ,        .
     ....
 ?   - (       ,    ,          )   " "          ,    .  ,  ,         -.  -      - ,       !
            -        !
,                  " "             -    (  ),    ,     ,     ,  ,     (   ) ....
    -        ,      -      !              .....
    ,              ,   .        - 050-872-67-83;   ,         0532-50-50-30.
,          2010 ,  ,         .   .  .
  .

----------


## Enter

-   λ
 -        -      λ.
 : 
:  ³ ,              : 510-565 , .: info02@pl.energy.gov.ua
:   ,               : 510-564 , .: info01@pl.energy.gov.ua
:   ,               : 510-564 , .: info03@pl.energy.gov.ua 
           - ,       (, ),     : . ,  , 36, .  8,    (0532) 510-565, 510-564.         7:30  16:45     7:30  15:30 (   12:00  13:00). 
0- 800-210312  
poe.pl.ua

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,          2010 ,  ,         .   .  .

     ,      .    ? ))

----------


## alexx76

> ,      .    ? ))

         ))

----------


## elektrokiller

!            ! ,    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   ""

----------


## Hadol

> ""      .  .         .   .   ,     ..     ( ,    .)     - .    .        Itron  "".
>         .       ,  ""       , . ,    . ,  . ,                   .      .  ,       ,  ,    ..     - .            ,   ,     .     .     ,    40 ,  .    , ,    .
>            12 .        .        (   ).        (   ).          (         ).     ""   .. .   ..  .
>    .     ""       "".

   
,      Itron?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      Itron?

  ,      !

----------


## elektrokiller

" " :) !
       -     .
        ,      ....
  :
   - , ,        .
     ....
 ?   - (       ,    ,          )   " "          ,    .  ,  ,         -.  -      - ,       !
            -        !
,                  " "             -    (  ),    ,     ,     ,  ,     (   ) ....
    -        ,      -      !              .....
    ,              ,   .        - 050-872-67-83;   ,         0532-50-50-30.
,          2010 ,  ,         .   .  .
  .

----------


## Enter

-   λ
 -        -      λ.
 : 
:  ³ ,              : 510-565 , .: info02@pl.energy.gov.ua
:   ,               : 510-564 , .: info01@pl.energy.gov.ua
:   ,               : 510-564 , .: info03@pl.energy.gov.ua 
           - ,       (, ),     : . ,  , 36, .  8,    (0532) 510-565, 510-564.         7:30  16:45     7:30  15:30 (   12:00  13:00). 
0- 800-210312  
poe.pl.ua

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,          2010 ,  ,         .   .  .

     ,      .    ? ))

----------


## alexx76

> ,      .    ? ))

         ))

----------


## elektrokiller

!            ! ,    !

----------


## Jedi_Lee

...   ""

----------


## Hadol

> ""      .  .         .   .   ,     ..     ( ,    .)     - .    .        Itron  "".
>         .       ,  ""       , . ,    . ,  . ,                   .      .  ,       ,  ,    ..     - .            ,   ,     .     .     ,    40 ,  .    , ,    .
>            12 .        .        (   ).        (   ).          (         ).     ""   .. .   ..  .
>    .     ""       "".

   
,      Itron?

----------


## Merry Corpse

> ,      Itron?

  ,      !

----------

